# Ego te saluto! Hola, Hello, Hallo, Ciao, Bonjour



## Mundano (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi everybody,

i am a musician/composer, recording/mixing technician, multi instrumentalist (piano/synths, guitars, violin, recorders, percussion), from Colombia. I have lived in different lands and have enjoyed different cultures. Since december 2015 "V.I. Control Forum" called my attention and a'm sticking almost everyday in their pages... . I hope for collaborations, helpful pieces of advice, understanding, peace and love, musical growing, philosophical argumentations (about music), knowledge sharing, and more...

Big Greetings, peace and love! 

You can enjoy my music here:
https://soundcloud.com/mundanae


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 15, 2016)

Hola, Mundano! Mi esposa es de Ecuador, pero mi espanol no es tan bueno, lol 

I like your eclectic, worldly music. Your songs travel the world just as you have. Peace to you, mi amigo!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi there and welcome! I like your music.


----------

